# 4 weeks progress pics



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Been dieting and trainging really hard for 4 weeks now and Im quite happy with the progress. PLenty more fat to lose set myself a target of being shredded by Christmas!



















Hopefully you can see first pic was taken four weeks yesterday the second was taken last night.

For any one whos interested you can follow my journal here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/104580-taylors-quest-shed-pounds-help-alex-azarian.html


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice progress mate keep at it


----------



## DG_27 (May 15, 2010)

Keep it goin lad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

fair play mate doin well :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys in weight terms and just under 19lb lighter in the second pic. I cant wait to see the results I get after another 4 weeks.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

keep going at it mate, good progress so far!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks guys in weight terms and just under 19lb lighter in the second pic. I cant wait to see the results I get after another 4 weeks.


dont forget, the chances are it will slow down so dont let that dis hearten you, keep going, good luck


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> dont forget, the chances are it will slow down so dont let that dis hearten you, keep going, good luck


X 2 Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome, well done mate keep going


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys I was impressed with the results in 4 weeks. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

Got some bad news last night though went to the doctors and unfortunately I'm going to need a tummy tuck to remove the lose skin around my belly. I'm just waiting to see if it can be done on the NHS now. <o></o>

<o></o>

Has anyone had one or know anything about it? <o></o>


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i didnt scroll down and only seen the first picture and was trying to think of positive things to say lol 

really good progress mate  i'm doing the exact same thing mate if you need any help or opinions just ask.

i dont want to seem like a dick by posting up my 4 week progress onto your thread but if you want to see my progress pictures just ask 

i know your pain right now, lets stick at it mate 

best of luck.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i didnt scroll down and only seen the first picture and was trying to think of positive things to say lol
> 
> really good progress mate  i'm doing the exact same thing mate if you need any help or opinions just ask.
> 
> ...


Go for it mate post away its always good to see others people progress!

I know its a nightmare mate been dieting over a year now was originally 166kg so I no the pain very well Dazza


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

looking great mate, massive improvement already


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh well in that case i dont know your pain, i wasnt obese or anything just started getting a bit of a belly from offseason lol 










thats me big chunky fat offseason 231lbs and then 4weeks into my contest prep (cutting) at 212lbs. Lost over 7 inches on my waist already  Strict strict bodybuilding diet, very low carbs, high protein, cardio every morning 50minutes on bike before breakfast. No sugar just low GI carb sources (brown rice and porridge) and no salt or sodium. Hard going but has to be done  i'm into my 5th week now and still going strong.

i take a lot of supplements that i credit to my progress if you want to know them just ask


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thats me fat offseason 231lbs and then 4 weeks into a contest prep (cutting) at 212lbs. lost about 7 inches off my waist already  i'm in my 5th week now. Still going strong, cardio every morning 50minutes before breakfast. I take a lot of supplements if ur wanting to know my supplement list just ask. (i'm natural btw, just thought i'd throw that out there, not gone down the steroid route YET  lol )


Looks like your both making good progress matey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

whats your cardio and diet like atm Taylor ?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Keep going


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> whats your cardio and diet like atm Taylor ?


Diet is low carb high protein typical BB diet mate! Cardio is 6x 40 mins session post workout I havent started fasted cardio but thats something I can change if needs be.

Big difference between the 2 pics Dazza excellent progress.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Keep going


Will do thanks Betty


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> looking great mate, massive improvement already


Cheers mate cant wait to see the results in another 8 weeks!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Diet is low carb high protein typical BB diet mate! Cardio is 6x 40 mins session post workout I havent started fasted cardio but thats something I can change if needs be.
> 
> Big difference between the 2 pics Dazza excellent progress.


thanks for your kind words  i have a strong team behind me (rippedglutes) who help me out with diet and training. But nothing beats hard work and determination 

just keep things basic at the moment and one very important rule that rippedglutes members taught me is =

if you are loosing weight and fat then DONT CHANGE ANYTHING ! this is a very good point that was brought to my attention. I was wanting to add things in and do more cardio but they helped me realiase that i didnt need to change anything because i was loosing fat and weight at an effective rate so didnt need to change anything !

just keep doing exactly what your doing and only change things up and add things in once your current progress slows down 

best of luck mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thanks for your kind words  i have a strong team behind me (rippedglutes) who help me out with diet and training. But nothing beats hard work and determination
> 
> just keep things basic at the moment and one very important rule that rippedglutes members taught me is =
> 
> ...


IM working with Alex Azarian so I have great advice too mate but like you said the hard work and dedication has to come from me and Ive got plenty of that.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

and it shows in your progress pics  proof is in the pudding 

keep on trucking


----------



## Hard&amp;Heavy! (Jun 18, 2010)

Good progress guys!

keep at it!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Hard&Heavy! said:


> Good progress guys!
> 
> keep at it!


CHeers 5 weeks down lost another 1.9kg this weekk


----------

